# Is she getting ready to lamb?!



## abbylane35 (Mar 1, 2012)

So I was raised on a dairy farm, and had sheep growing up, so I have seen my fair share of births...however one of my Katahdin ewes has me stumped.  We have five ewes that are pregnant.  They are bagging up.  They should be lambing any time now.  

Two days ago, one of the ewes started acting funny...laying down a lot, separating herself from the other girls, just acting, well...like she is five months pregnant!  Yesterday she continued the behavior...not eating tons, but eating a little...she also had some brownish discharge on her backside.  It wasn't stringy, just globby...and there wasn't very much of it.  

Checked her about a million times...nothing this morning, so I went to work...Checked her when I got home and she is still restless, but she is chewing her cud.  She is laying down one minute, standing the next, and when she lays down, she is extending her head out, nose pointed straight out in front of her.  She almost doesn't even look pregnant anymore (her belly isn't low, it just looks like a regular (little chubby) belly)...no discharge.  

I'm a pretty firm believer in letting nature take it's course, but my husband is very anxious about all of this, and he is making me nervous now too!  

Any words of wisdom?!  She doesn't seem to be in stress, just is uncomfortable.  I know when I was 9 months pregnant and was a week and a half over due I was pretty darn uncomfortable too!

Thank you!  (and hopefully I will see some lambies soon!)


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 1, 2012)

She sounds like she may be developing ketosis.


----------



## abbylane35 (Mar 1, 2012)

We ended up getting the vet to come over, and she thought the same thing...early stages of Ketosis.  She has been treated (with her initial treatment) and is acting MUCH better...the vet says that she is close though...so hopefully we will be seeing some cuties soon!  Thank you!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 7, 2012)

Good thing you caught it in time! What did the vet give her?


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Any babies yet?


----------

